# Problems with Penguin 330



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

I got home from vacation the other day and my Penguin 330 filter was not moving any water and making really loud grinding noises. I unplugged it and primed it and started it again and it continued to do the same, so I took it out and took it apart. There was nothing out of the ordinary and the impeller looked fine. I finally got it to pump again and it has been working fine since, though every once in a while it will make the loud grinding noises. This filter is only about 3 months old, so I'm hoping its not a big problem. Thanks for any help.


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

Was the intake tube fully seated?Just a thought.Good luck.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

i get that when doing water changes, as soon as I turn it back on it makes noises. i just pour a little water down the center and it fixes itself


----------

